# Need Help Big Time!



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

My Spilo has been not eating very well for almost a week and now just as I got home from work his left eye is puffy and white! I have no clue what the hell is wrong with em. All the water parameters are in order, he only eats fresh shrimp. I gave him a few feeders and added new rocks in the last week are the only changes! Someone please help.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Got a pic?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

disease section usually works best. Im sure someone who knows more about fish disease will be on the case shortly. Good luck


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

What exactly are your params?

You should not feed feeders they tend to cary disease which may be the case.

What type of rocks did you add? Some may mess with ph.

How often do you w/c and gravel vac and what filtration? Have you cleaned it out recently?


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

Clean it every friday take out 25percent water. I use a python. The rocks are brand new. PH is 7 I dont really test for anything else. Im gonna try and take a pic.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Did you test the rocks before you put them in? He needs a better diet.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Zeushalives said:


> Clean it every friday take out 25percent water. I use a python. The rocks are brand new. PH is 7 I dont really test for anything else. Im gonna try and take a pic.


well a ph test isnt nearly as curcial as nirtrates nitrites and ammonia..


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Did you test the rocks before you put them in? He needs a better diet. How do know your waters good if you don't test anything but pH? So basically your guessing your waters good. Bigger waterchanges.& better diet


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

http://mail.aol.com/33124-111/aim-6/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=28734532&folder=Inbox&partId=3

here is a pic, its from my phone forgive its crudeness but you can see his left eye is swollen and puffy and white.

I figure since I change the water so often and on time that prehaps other parameters should not be out of whack but Im getting a huge wake up call. What should I do next?


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Can't view it, can you embed it?


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

i used an attached file. I dont know how to embed it


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Do a gravel vac and water change. A water change will only get suspended detritus and most of its settled in the gravel. I'd do a couple days of good water changes and gravel vacs and mayby add some weak med like mela/pimafix just to help it heal and prevent any complications


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

My guess would be that by adding the feeder fish you overloaded your bio-filtration and are having an ammonia spike. I would remove the feeders....do a 25% water change and add 1 tblspoon of salt per 10 gallons. This will help with the stress and also if this is an ammonia spike...a nitrite spike will follow....and the salt will help with that.

Oh...I would also be curious how long the tank has been running....you might just be going through the cycle.


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

This new tank has been up for about 2 weeks. He was in a 55 gallon tank now he is in a 75. I was planning on using the other tank for a new "P" i was looking to purchase


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You should take the filter off the 55 and put it on the 75. Sounds like the problem is your new tank isnt cycled.


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

I purchased a isloated 15gallon tank and filter and put him in there with this POPEYE medication sumthin like Maylay 2 or sumthin like that. Already seeing signs of his recovery. His eye is getting less white and puffy. Im feeling very relieved. Thanks for everyone's help. But can anyone explain to me how to use all this damn salt I purchased to keep him on good PH levels.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Zeushalives said:


> But can anyone explain to me how to use all this damn salt I purchased to keep him on good PH levels.


Can you rephrase that?


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

I got a load of AQUARIUM SALT for his tank. I thought these are fresh water fish? Why would you need to add salt water to help his recovery?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Treating a fw fish with salt is only like a tablespoon per 5 gal. A salt water tank is like half a cup per gallon. When you add a bit of salt to a fw tank its still practically fresh water as its not nearly close to the salt concentration of a sw tank.

My main confusion is what do you mean by "you purchased salt to keep him on good pH levels"?

The water has a pH value not the fish and salt concentration isn't pH. pH is acidity more specifically the hydrogen ion concentration of the water. You seem to be combining to seperate things that don't really relate. Unless the salt has some buffers in it (marine salts may) pure salt won't alter the pH of the water.

Salt is used as a weak "medication." Some of the main benifits are:

-Larger organisms can endure salinity changes more then small organisms so adding salt can kill some unwanted things like some parisites
-can help prevent nitrite poisoning
-lowers a fish' stress level
-increases a fish' slime layer to aid in healing

It's certainly not a cure for any serious problems but its a great and generally safe thing to use to help fix minor problems.


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

Gotcha ... thanks for the help.


----------

